# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  máy tính vào mạng bị hiện chữ Tàu?

## gg.satthutq94

mình có cái toshiba cài vista bản quyền và office 2007, mỗi khi vào web các phần quảng cáo phía trên và hai bên, cũng như các thông báo lỗi mạng (ví dụ không tìm thấy server) đều hiện thành chữ tàu, nhìn tức mắt quá. các bạn có ai biết cách khắc phục giúp mình với. thanks!

----------


## seovietdang

bạn chụp hình rồi post lên đây .chứ qua miêu tả của bạn thì mình vẫn chưa tưởng tưởng được ra sao cả !

----------


## phamhungimkt

không hiểu sao mà mình không thể chụp được màn hình (ấn đủ fn+prt, v.v.) ?????

----------


## thanhtuancr7

http://www.youtube.com/
ví dụ trong trang này, bên dọc bên phải phần chữ bên dưới dòng *inbox* và bên trên dòng *what's new?* là cả ô toàn tiếng tàu như thế này (mình copy từ trên máy của mình):
㱨瑭氾㱨敡搾㱴楴汥㹃汩捫⁨敲攠瑯  楮搠潵琠浯牥ℼ⽴楴汥㸼⽨敡搾㱢潤  执捯汯爽⍦晦晦映浡牧楮睩摴栽〠浡  牧楮桥楧桴㴰⁬敦瑭慲杩渽〠瑯灭慲  渽〾㱩晲慭攠獲挽❨瑴瀺⼯睷眮祯畴  攮捯洯慤獥湳敟獣物灴⹨瑭氿摩癉搽  慤彣牥慴楶敟

mình không chụp được màn hình nên cố gắng mô tả thế, làm ơn chỉ giúp!

----------


## vietshiro

may quá, chụp được rồi, nó hiện chữ tàu thế này bạn ah

----------


## hautran200594

:a::lick:bạn vào web tàu hoặc có nội dung tàu thi nó hiện ra vậy thôi
máy m cung bi thế nè

----------


## webmaster3386

liệu bạn có cài soft jì của tàu cũng nên.

----------


## maruco

mình đâu biết chữ tàu để vào trang tq đâu. mà hình chụp là trang youtube.com đó. vào một trang vn cũng vậy. máy mình không cài soft gì của tàu hết mà:bawling:

----------


## gcat1

cái này ko phải do máy của bạn .mà là do nội dung trang web của tq .tuy bạn ko biết tiếng tq nhưng tất cả về lịnk của các quốc gia vẫn dùng chữ cái latinh .bạn chú ý hai cái ảnh tại đường link có chữ hk đó là tên miền của hồng kông .do vậy nó có tiếng tq là tất yếu rồi .mình ở bên hq cũng vậy mà .

----------


## tatiomaxnhatban

có vê không phải do trang web của tàu, vì mình còn một máy tính khác cũng vào trang đó thì không sao cả, không bao giờ hiện chữ tàu. còn trường hợp này nữa: khi mình vào một link mà link đó die rồi hoặc không tìm thấy sevver v.v., thì máy tính khác sẽ hiện ra dòng chữ báo (không tìm thấy link, sevver v.v.), còn máy này thì hiện ra một dòng cũng toàn chữ tàu. pó tay quá!

----------


## quechi

có thể là thế này : do bản win đó là bản win của bên tq được nhiều người lấy qua vn .nên bạn đã down phải nó .do vậy những trang khởi động mặc định nó tự truy cập về trang đó của trung quốc 
như www.google.com.vn www.goolfle.com.cn 
vì mình cũng có down một số bản win tiếng anh về cài .nhưng khi cài xong bật ie lên đã thấy ngay tiếng ả rập .rồi đồng hồ ở khay hệ thống , chữ am và pm nó cũng là tiềng ả rập .không biết trường hợp của bạn có đúng thế ko ?

----------


## trungvu

không phải win tq vì là bản vista bản quyền mua kèm máy (sản xuất tại nga). các khay hệ thống đều hiện tiếng anh bt, mình cũng không bao giờ thấy tự vào trang nào có đuôi là .cn cả, mình chỉ dùng mozilla thôi!!!!!:bawling:

----------


## duancanhotp

đi bảo hành lại đi!!!!!!!!coi chừng mua máy của tau rui.

----------


## toiyeucota1992

không có lẽ máy mình lại có vấn đề quá độc đáo đến vậy. chắc là chưa ai gặp trường hợp tương tự nữa kìa!!!!:wacko:

----------


## adminphim

set lại ngôn ngữ cho hđh sang tiếng anh (english) là ok mà vì có khả năng gói ngôn ngữ mặc định trong hđh của bạn đang để là china.
[*more ... click here*]

----------


## cuuseo

làm thế nào để set lại ngôn ngữ hả bạn? win của mình (tiếng ucraina) kèm theo máy chứ mình không tự cài. giờ set lại thì phải cài lại win ah? cảm ơn bạn trước nhe

----------


## furiyo

bạn nên vào control panel => clock, language and region để chỉnh sửa lại thành english hoặc vietnamese là được.

----------


## giangnt

vậy thì máy mình vẫn luôn để english mà!!!!!:bawling:

----------


## daianevent

ủa! để english nhưng nó hiện tiếng tàu hả bạn? 
thôi thôi, bản win đó bị mấy thằng tàu nhúng tay vào rồi. bạn nên cài lại bản gốc là ổn nhất. sau đó update lên!

chúc bạn thành công nha!

----------


## lehiep108

máy mình vẫn chạy bản win bản quyền theo máy mà! bạn nói cài bản gốc nào nữa!!!

----------

